# Peterson Strobostomp Issues



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so ticked off with my strobostomp that I'd probably throw it out on the Ottawa river when I get a chance. The jacks are noisy, the switch worked intermittently, for a $200+ pedal it sucked big time. And since mine is an older version and the warranty is over, now I have to pay an extra $60.00 to get it fixed. 

Anyway, I ordered the Sonic Research Turbo Tuner. Does anyone have this tuner? I've been reading great reviews about it, but then that was also the case when I got the Strobostomp. Hopefully, it's not all hype...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

I've used Boss tuners all along. I still have my first one: a TU-12H bought way back in 1990 when I was still actively a trumpet player, not a guitar player. Case is beat to hell, but the tuner works perfectly. The TU-2 on my board has had liquid dumped on it, sand in it, sat in the hot sun for...days...still works perfectly. Heck, even looks pretty good.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> I'm so ticked off with my strobostomp that I'd probably throw it out on the Ottawa river when I get a chance. The jacks are noisy, the switch worked intermittently, for a $200+ pedal it sucked big time. And since mine is an older version and the warranty is over, now I have to pay an extra $60.00 to get it fixed.
> 
> Anyway, I ordered the Sonic Research Turbo Tuner. Does anyone have this tuner? I've been reading great reviews about it, but then that was also the case when I got the Strobostomp. Hopefully, it's not all hype...


WOW..... that is sad. 

Did you contact customer service at Peterson?
They should know how disappointed you are in their product....and they should offer do something about it for you, IMHO.

Cheers 

dave


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd go for the Korg Pitchblack. I have a TU-2 at the moment but will make the switch at some point. They aren't very expensive either.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i'd contact peterson, they strike me as the type of company that wouldnt stand for that.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounds like you need a can of Deox-it D5 and a little patience :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Absolutely contact Peterson !

I've dealt with them in the past, and their caring to make an excellent product is very evident. (I was involved in prototypes tests and specs of the VSAM, as it related to Pedal Steel)

You sound frustrated and angry, probably with valid reason. 
Hold that back when you contact them. Be polite and positive.
I'd be surprised if you don't get results.

http://www.petersontuners.com

They even have a support forum at that site.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've looked into getting it fixed but it's clear on their site that they charge $60.00 + shipping for the ones that are out of warranty. And mine is. And that's just a little less than how much it cost me to buy my Pitchblack (I also have one.) 

My frustration really stems from how poor the quality of this one particular product is. I am aware that they have made improvements regarding the issues with the jacks and the switch. But asking for another $60.00 to fix an issue that I consider a "manufacturing" defect just got me going.

Anyway, thanks for the suggestions...


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

If you have a Pitch Black why are you ordering another tuner? Something you don't like about it?

J


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Metal#J# said:


> If you have a Pitch Black why are you ordering another tuner? Something you don't like about it?
> 
> J


Sounds insane really. hahaha I have the Strobostomp on my regular pedal board which I use for rock gigs. I use the PB for when I am not using my pedalboard as when I play with my R&B band (no effects). With the issues with the Strobostomp, I've not been able to use it separately. The last time I brought it by itself and tried using it, I had issues with the switch. It has been very unreliable.

The PB is great for playing live so I'm thinking of moving it to the pedalboard and keeping the Turbo Tuner for my other gig as well as for when I need to do intonation work on my guitars. As for the Strobostomp, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you want to crack open the StroboStomp and take a look inside? I can't imagine a switch and some jacks would be hard to replace. I can give you hand. Worse case you brick what is already a brick.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Chito said:


> Anyway, I ordered the Sonic Research Turbo Tuner. Does anyone have this tuner? I've been reading great reviews about it, but then that was also the case when I got the Strobostomp. Hopefully, it's not all hype...


So they are taking orders again? Been wanting to check one of these out myself.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Worse case you brick what is already a brick.


But maybe you would bricken it past the point of ever being able to unbricken it again...LOL

Dave


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

If you decide to give up on it and want to sell it can I call dibs? I've wanted one of those for ages but can't afford a new (working) one.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, this is the first time I've ever heard anyone with anything bad to say about those tuners. Wonder if you got a dud, and it's not reflective of the product itself? Been considering buying one...
FWIW, I've still got a Boss TU-12 I've had since the 80s. Thing has never let me down. It goes in one channel on an A/B switch and isn't in the signal path. Works great.


----------

